# [Visual C++] WIN32 Anwendung erstellen



## MaxDaten (30. September 2006)

Guten Tag,
ich wollte mal ein wenig in Visual C++ einsteigen und habe mir ein mal Tutorials zusammen gesucht. Nun befassen sich einige Tutorials auch mit den Win32 Anwendungen, also nicht mit der Win32-Konsolenanwendung.

Im laufe meiner Recherche bin ich auf diese   Seite von Microsoft gestoßen. Ich habe dann auch gleich das PSDK für x86 Plattformen installiert und stoße auf ein Problem beim Step 5 (siehe Link). Ich habe keinen Ordner an solch einem Pfad, ich habe nur einen Ordner 1031 in dem die entsprechende AppSettings.htm liegt, doch diese tut nich das notwendige.

Sinn der Schritte die im obigen Link: Die "Win32 Windows Application" im Win32 Application Wizard freizuschalten.

Sorry ich habe leider noch keine Möglichkeit mich in Visual C++ einzufuchsen, also entschuldigt wenn ich irgendwas banales übersehen habe.

Danke im Vorraus
Max


----------



## Endurion (1. Oktober 2006)

Dass das im Deutschen der Ordner 1031 ist, ist in Ordnung. Das ist die Unicode-Sprachen-Kennung.

Der Gag ist, das Win32-Anwendungs-Projekt ist auch im Konsolen-Wizard mit drin. Auf der zweiten Seite des Wizards gibt es die Option auf Win32-Anwendung umzustellen.


----------



## MaxDaten (1. Oktober 2006)

Jup die Einstellungsmöglichkeit sehe ich, nur leider ist sie bei mir nicht aktiv und die zweite Seite sieht wie folgt aus:

>Klick<

und auf der Microsoft Seite heißt es, man müsse das erst freischalten (wo auch immer der Sinn darin liegt)


Ok, mein Fehler, das zum Thema "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil".
Es hieß ja nicht, die Datei AppSettings.htm zu starten, sondern sie im Text-Editor zu bearbeiten und entsprechende Zeilen auszukommentieren. 

Danke für deine Antwort, nun klappt es 

>>Klick2<<

Grüße
Max


----------

